
Update on .NET Core 3.0 and .NET Framework 4.8 - kristianp
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/dotnet/2018/10/04/update-on-net-core-3-0-and-net-framework-4-8/
======
grezql
My God.. just when I was finally onboard the .NET core train they are back to
ramming through crap like WPF forms.

Damnit, keep .net core clean and lean!

